# Wifi tethering w/o root..



## xsatanx (Dec 19, 2011)

So I just got the droid 3.little disappointed with the bootloader locked but phone is pretty sturdy..after reading here and a bunch of other forums about tethering I didn't see any mention of an app called foxfi..I just installed and streamed netflix on my tab no tbh hack or anything..ran app connected tab,got the verizon message toggled airplane on phone and tether started right after and ran perfectly fine...just thought id mention for any nonrooted ppl that wish to tether..

Sent from my DROID3 using RootzWiki


----------

